# Canon Rock von JerryC: Verstärkereinstellungen



## stain (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wie muss ich meinen Verstärker einstellen, damit er wie im Canon Rock von Jerry klingt?
Mein Verstärker ist ein _Marshall MG10CD_.
Er hat folgende Regler:

- Lautstärke (als hättet ihr das nicht gewusst^^)
- Gain / GainLautstärke
- und Tone/Contour (vermutlich für Bass und Treble)

Auch meine Gitarre hat drei Regler:

- Schalter mit 5 verschiedenen Stellungen
- Lautstärke (s.o.)
- Bass/Treble
- und etwas, dass ich nicht genau beschreiben kann, aber da ist^^

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Februar 2007)

Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, aber diesen Sound kriegst du mit diesem Equipment nicht hin 


Dafür bräuchtest du entweder einen neuen Verstärker, eine Tretmine oder einen Preamp.

Marcel Coenen hat sonen ähnlichen Sound, der benutzt dafür (für die Webcamvideos) einen Line6 Pod2.
Alternativ könntest du dir eine gute Distortion kaufen, Digitech MegaMetal (oder die beiden Signaturemodelle "Black13" und "Dan Donegan, the Weapon"), oder vieleicht ein Line6 ÜberMetal.
Zu der Distortion bräuchtest du dann aber auch noch einen Chorus und ein Delay (ich glaube mehr nutzt er da nicht). Da wäre dann so ein Pod2 wohl eventuell die günstigere Variante.

Auf jeden Fall aber hat er die Tonepotis beide auf Neutral (also ohne dass sie den Sound verdunkeln), das Bridgepickup (müsste die unterste Stellung des 5Way Switches sein). Und der Volumepoti ist voll aufgerissen, wobei er das ständig ändert. Er nutzt den Volumepoti zum regeln der Zerre (ab 40% Lautstärke regelt der nichtmehr die Lautstärke sondern fast nurnoch die Zerre)

Achso, sag einfach dass du eine Strat hast, das ist einfacher als wenn du alle Knöpfe deiner Klampfe beschreibst


----------



## stain (27. Februar 2007)

Achso, aber gibt es solche Preamps als kostenlose programme, dass ich meine Gitarre an den Line In anschließen kann?

Und wofür sind egt die ganzen 5Way Switches.
Den untersten hast du ja bereits erklährt...


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. März 2007)

5 Way Switch einer Strat müsste folgendermasen sein, zumindest wennich mich richtig erinnere, lange her dassich eine "richtige Strat" in der Hand hatte.

Oben = Hals Pickup
Oben/Mitte/ Hals & Middle Pickup
Mitte = Alle 3 Zusammen 
Mitte/Unten= Middle & Bridge Pickup (die Standarteinstellung für den Typischen Strat Sound)
Unten = Bridge Pickup


Ich kenne keine kostenlose Software dafür, aber eine Shareware die sich nennt "GuitarFX".
Ich sag dir aber gleich, erwarte nicht viel. Selbst das recht teure GuitarRig (auch ne Software) erzeugt keine wirklich tollen Sounds.
Und du hast teilweise sehr mit der Latenz der Soundkarte zu kämpfen.

Ein Pod2.0 gibts bei eBay schon hinterhergeschmissen, und ich finde ist ein tolles Gerät für Einsteiger (wird aber auch von Profis genutzt).


----------



## stain (10. März 2007)

Kann ich dann sowas wie hier benutzen um einen Sound wie den von JerryC zu erziehlen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. März 2007)

Ich dachte Musikerzeugs gibts nur bei Amazon.com, wann wurde das in Deutschland auch eingeführt ? 

Also zu Behringer ein klein wenig Info.
Behringer hat sich der günstigen Produktion verschrieben, und geniest derweilen unter Musikern teilweise einen extrem schlechten Ruf. Oftmals hört man dann nurnoch Worte wie "Schei**" oder "Schrott". Was meistens aber auch vorurteile sind.

Einige der Behringereffekte klingen recht gut, aber es ist in der Regel doch sinvoller nochmal den selben Betrag draufzulegen, und sich etwas besseres zu kaufen.
Nichtnur dass du dann einen besseren Klang hast, du wirst auch garantiert zufriedener damit sein.
Ich hatte selbst schon Behringer Tretminen im Einsatz, das Gehäuse ist billigstes Plastik (wie bei der 5€ teuren Uhren Kopie aus Timbuktu Süd), es ist extrem wackelig verarbeitet, und die Potis halten garantiert nichts aus. Und das Batteriewechseln ist teilweise ein Albtraum.

Und gerade wenn du solch einen Sound suchst wie den von JerryC, solltest du auf Höherwertiges Equipment zugreifen.

Hier mal ein paar Links zu guten Zerren, die ich übrigens alle schon selbst hatte. Aber denk bitte daran, JerryC nutz auch noch Delay, Chorus... und am wichtigsten, er hats wirklich drauf.
Ich heist nicht umsonst immer, desto weiter vorne ein teil des Equipments in der Kette steht, desto mehr Einfluss hat es auf den Klang am Ende. Und ganz Vorne in der Kette steht ja immernoch der Gitarrist. Kurt Cobain würde ja auch nicht wie Vai klingen wennich ihn mit dessem Equipment auf die Bühne geschickt hätte 

Line6 Über Metal 105€
Das Ding hat eine Mörderzerre, vieleicht etwas zu viel für einige Leute.
Demo.
http://www.thomann.de/de/line6_tone_core_ueber_metal.htm

Digitech Deathmetal 50€
Auch eine starke Zerre, du kannst an dem Ding nichtmal einstellen wie stark es Zerren soll, den Regler hat man weggleassen und die Zerre steht einfach immer auf "Volles Brett". Mit dem Morph Regler kann man wirklich tolle Sounds erzeugen.
Demo.
http://www.thomann.de/de/digitech_death_metal.htm

Digitech Metal Master 75€
Auch hier kein regler für die Stärke der Zerre. Aber vermutlich das Soundvielfältigste der Pedale hier.
Demo.
http://www.thomann.de/de/digitech_metal_master_verzerrerpedal.htm

Ich sag dann noch gleich dazu, bei den Demos wurden leider fast nur Powerchords gegriffen. Die Teile haben aber alle 3 eigentlich auch einen tollen Leadsound, den hört man aber erst so richtig wenn man mal den Powerchord beiseite schiebt und einzelne Noten Greift. :suspekt: 
Also ab in den laden und antesten, und dich eventuell noch etwas beraten lassen.


----------



## stain (18. März 2007)

Ok, danke dafür.
Meine letzte Frage ist jedoch ob es sein kann, dass mein Vertsärker das nicht alles so abspielen kann.
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, aber ich frage zur Sicherheit besser noch einmal nach.


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn die Antwort sehr spät kommt. Solange du deinen Amp nicht bis zum Anschlag aufreist kann der generell alles verkraften. Ich würde aber zu einem Verstärker mit mindestens einem 10 Zoll Lautsprecher raten wenn man richtig spaß haben.


----------



## Danielku15 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Mitmusiker.
Freut mich JerryC Anhänger im deutschsprachigem Raum gefunden zu haben. Am besten werdet ihr bei JerryC Effektfragen im JerryC Forum. Dort wurde das Thema schon zu oft behandelt und es werden genügend Möglichkeiten geschildert an den Effekt zu kommen. 

Forum: http://www.jerryC.tw/forum

Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit diesem Patch auf meinem Zoom G2.1u aber er benötigt noch dringend Verbesserungen: http://zoom.haax.se/show.php?ID=121

Klingen tut das Ganze so (auch noch verbesserungsdürftig): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiUwzJNlieY

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Beiträge. 

gruß Daniel


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Juni 2007)

Den Sound find ich schonmal nicht schlecht. Fehlt aber irgendwie etwas Twäng, frag mich aber net wie man das beim Zoom erreicht, ich hab Zoomeffekten schon lange den Rücken gekehrt als alte Line6 Birne 
Was mir etwas negativ auffällt, die einzelnen Noten sind teilweise etwas "verschluckt" ob das nun an deinem Spiel, den Einstellungen oder der Gitarre liegt vermag ich aber nicht zu sagen. Dazu müsste man das schon in live sehen ^^

Hast du Unterricht? Das ganze sieht irgendwie nach Autodidakt aus 

Wenn du JerryC magst mussich mal fragen. Kennst du Marcel Coenen? Der Typ hats mächtig drauf. Und nen Sound der in eine ähnliche Richtung geht, richtig geil. Und das aus nem Pod2.0 und nem Marshall MG15 (oder isses eine Nummer größer?). Ok dafür aber auch mit Gitarren die über 1000€ kosten.
Ich muss endlich mal von meiner 140€ BC-Rich wegkommen, und mir mal was für 500-600€ kaufen. Irgendwas mit EMG oder SH-13  Aber man hat ja nie geld


----------



## Danielku15 (22. Juni 2007)

Unterricht hatte ich noch keinen. Selbst beigebracht. Darum kann es auch schon mal zu Probleme beim Spielen kommen. Die Aufnahme ist leider nicht die beste. Da kommen natürlich ein paar zusätzliche Aspekte hinzu die beim normalen spielen nicht beachtet werden müssen (wie beispielsweise eine Mimik die sich halbwegs blicken lässt, evt. Nervosität wodurch auch Fehler entstehen). Aber kommt bestimmt noch was besseres ;D.

Marcel Coenen hab ich noch nicht gehört. Werd mich mal informieren .

Ne neue Gitarre kauf ich mir bald. 400€ hab ich schon. Leider hab ich noch 0 Ahnung was ich kaufen werde. Müsste mich mal genauer erkunden was da geeignet wäre.

gruß Daniel


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Juni 2007)

Ich kann in dieser Preisklasse immer nur wieder zu LTD (ESP) raten. In dieser Peisklasse gibt es nicht viel was besser ist, vor allem find ich die Verarbeitung für das Geld erste Sahne.
Muss ja nicht immer die 3000€ Gibson sein (von Gibson halte ich eh sehr wenig, genauso wie von Fender..)

http://www.marcelcoenen.com da seine Homepage 
Viele der Videos sind von der Qualität echt besch....eiden... Aber das "Marcel Jamming on another new Bo-El guitar, this time his own signature model ! Check this out  (MPEG)  " und dieser Steve Morse Jam sind recht brauchbar.

Mimik? Darauf achte ich kein bischen, ich spiel aber Grundsätzlich fast immer so als hätte ich Publikum. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber Metalgitarristen neigen wohl von Natur aus zum Posen.

Man sieht wirklich dass du Autodidakt bist, vor allem da du sehr viele Techniken gelernt hast, aber (und das ist nicht böse gemeint) keine richtig.
Die selben Probleme hatte ich auch, hatte nun einige Stunden bei nem wirklich gutem Lehrer (er ist selbst Metalgitarrist in 2 bekannten Bands, also auch genau meine Musik), und muss sagen dass sich mein Spiel in einigen bereichen dramatisch gebessert hat.
Das sind meistens lauter so Kleinigkeiten die man selber nur schwer ausmerzen kann.

Und das schlimme daran ist, desto länger du es falsch machst, desto schwieriger wird es diese Fehler wieder rauszukriegen.
In deinem Alter ist das eventuell noch einfacher (ich schätze dich auf 16?), aber ich hab da schon arge Probleme mit bekommen nach 2 Jahren "Selberbeibringen".


----------



## Danielku15 (24. Juni 2007)

Ja ich bin 16. 
Das Problem ist dass ich kaum Zeit für Unterricht habe. Neben der Schule ist das unmöglich für mich zu einem Lehrer zu gehen. Ich sehe mir jedoch andauernd Lehrvideos an um meine Techniken zu verbessern. Ich werd mal die ESP Gitarren durchsehen, mal schauen was sich finden lässt.


----------



## Nopido (23. Juli 2007)

Hi, 
Also es freut hier noch auf einige JerryC Fans zu treffen. Spiele boch nicht sehr lange Gitarre, versuche mich aber trotzdem mal an Canon Rock. Kann mir vielleicht jemand aufzählen was alles nötig ist um so einen Sound hinzubekommen? Also nicht nur das Line6 sondern (falls Jerry C sie  in Canon Rock benutzt) auch noch die andere Ausrüstung.

Danke schon mal im voraus..

(Hab noch nicht zitiert da ich gerade meine erste Nachricht schreibe... muss mich da mal in Ruhe mit befassen..

nopido


----------



## Danielku15 (23. Juli 2007)

Zuerst mal Herzlich Willkommen im Board.
Toll dass du duch auch gleich an die Netiquette (Groß- und Kleinschreibung) haltest. Manche User machen das nach der 10 Ermahnung noch nicht .

Also zum Thema:
Sich macht die Gitarre und der Verstärker selbst auch einiges an Sound aus jedoch macht das Effektgerät so ziemlich 90% des Sound-Stils aus. Jerry hat bei seiner Aufnahme seinen Line6 meines Wissens direkt an den PC gehängt und da aufgenommen. Backing-Track dazu und fertig. Was natürlich für so einen Sound nötig ist, ist viel Übung um die ganzen Techniken wie Sweeping, Speed-Picking, Harmonics etc. wirklich schön hinzubekommen. 
Ich spiele nun seit 3 Jahren (ohne Unterricht) und seit nun knapp 7 Monaten den Canon Rock und brings noch nicht so her.  Aber lass dich nicht entmutigen. Gerade im Zeitalter von Youtube gibt es "Online-Video-Lessons on Mass". 

Viel Spaß noch im Forum und beim Gitarre spielen.

Daniel


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Juli 2007)

Den Sound erreichst du mit fast jeder guten Gitarre, solange sie nicht gerade EMGs drinnen hat.
JerryCs sound ist 50% können, 35% Gitarre und 15% Effektgerät.
Man könnte nun noch 3% für die Kabel dazurechne, aber selbst billige Kabel sind nicht die Soundschlucker als die sie immer bezeichnet werden.
Der Großteil des Sounds kommt nunmal vom Spieler. Immer nach der Regel "Das was in der Soundkette weiter vorne ist hat mehr einfluss auf den Sound als das dahinter".

Du kannst zB Zakk Wylde mit dem Equipment von Kirk Hammet spielen lassen, der klingt noch immer nach Zakk Wylde. Und Kirk Hammet wird mit dem Equipment von Slash immernoch nach Kirk Hammet klingen. usw...


----------



## Nopido (28. Juli 2007)

Ok, 
Also ich hab mal im Inet nach einem passenden Line 6 gesucht und bin schließlich auf eines mit dem Namen http://www.thomann.de/de/line6_tone_core_dr_distorto.htm (Dr. Distorto) gestoßen. 
Dieses Line6 für "schlappe" 111Euro  soll ja das Line 6 für schöne solo Sounds sein. Doch da ich noch nicht soo viel Ahnung von diesen Effektgeräten habe könnte mir jemand von euch vielleicht erklären ob das das Richtige für diesen hammer sound von jerry c ist. 

Danke schon mal 
nopido


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juli 2007)

Nein JerryC spielt einen POD von Line 6, das ist ein "Digitaler Modelling Preamp" mit einigen Effekten.

Das wäre der hier.

http://www.thomann.de/de/line6_pod_2_2006.htm
Oder der.
http://www.thomann.de/de/line6_pod_xt_amp_modeler.htm
Oder Jener.
http://www.thomann.de/de/line6_pod_xt_pro_modelling_preamp.htm
Oder dieser welchen ich benutze.
http://www.thomann.de/de/line6_pod_xt_live.htm

In der Regel ist mit jedem von denen der Sound möglich den du möchtest
Der Umfang der Geräte geht von Oben nach Unten in dieser Liste, das heist das Gerät das unter dem anderem Steht kann alles was die darüber können, und natürlich dann noch etwas mehr.
Über einen USB Anschluss verfügen der PodXT und der PodXT Live.
Der Pod2.0 ist sozusagen das Einsteigermodell (wobei es noch ein kleineres Modell (Pocket Pod oder so) gibt, bei dem ich dir allerdings nicht sagen kann in wie weit sich das von den anderen unterscheidet) und hat alles was du benötigst um direkt loszulegen, natürlich braucht es einige Zeit einen Sound wie den von JerryC (den ich für sehr ausgeglichen halte) zustande zu bringen.
Durch den USB Anschluss würde ich aber eher zu einem der XT Modelle raten, du kannst damit sehr simpel am PC in Studioqualität aufzeichnen, und vorgefertige Presets aus dem Internet kostenlos runterladen (ohne zusätzliche Hardware). Auserdem kann man sie mit Modelpacks erweitern.

Die Line 6 Tretminen (von denen du eine gefunden hast) sind in der Regel alle sehr gut und empfehlenswert, aber du müsstest für den JerryC Sound mehrere davon kombinieren.


----------



## Rockstar90 (31. Juli 2007)

Halo liebe Musikerfreunde..
Ich bin auch seit einigen Jahren Guitarist und spiele zurzeit auch Den Canon Rock..
Seit einer Weile versuch ich mur auch den Sound Von Jerry C am Pod 2 'nachsubauen', aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin.... weiß zufällig einer, wo ich eine Preset-Tabelle herkriege?
Auserdem habe ich versucht, so eine Backgroung-Begleitung mit dem Synthi aufzunehmen, aber das war dann eben schwieriger als erwartet..... gibt's das vielleicht irgendwo zum downloaden..?


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. August 2007)

Hier im Thread hat bereits Jemand einen Link veröffentlicht zu einer Seite wo du den Backround Track downloaden kannst.

Die Einstellungen empfehle ich dir einfach mal auf http://www.customtone.com nach JerryC zu suchen, da findet man bestimmt einiges, hab aber nochnicht getestet wie brauchbar die sind.


----------



## Rockstar90 (3. August 2007)

Wow! Coole seite.. danke
Aber ich kann den Link für den Download nocht finden......


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. August 2007)

Du musst dich erstmal registrieren, und dann rechts neben dem gewünschtem Preset "Get Tone"
Ich empfehle dir aber erstmal Lne6Edit auf Line6.com runterzuladen (kostenlos) weil ohne das Programm kann man die Dateien die man da runterladet nicht öffnen. Und mit dem Programm kann man auch direkt in dem Tonearchiv rumwursteln, und muss die dateien nicht erst abspeichern und öffnen.
Damit kannst du auch über Midi die Einstellungen direkt in deinen Pod laden, wenn du keine Midiverbindung hast, auch nicht schlimm. Die Software kann dir einstellungen auch Anzeigen.


----------



## Rockstar90 (3. August 2007)

Dank,Perfekt!
Aber wie geht jetzt der Link für dieses Background-Zeugs?


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. August 2007)

Ich könnte schwören ich hab den Link hier im Thread gesehen, aber mir fällt gerade auf dass das in nem anderem Forum war. Meine güte bin ich letzter Zeit verpeilt sorry.

http://www.jerrycfan.net/en/index.html
Hier gibts den Orginal Backingtrack zum Download.


----------



## Rockstar90 (3. August 2007)

Wow das ist es Danke..
Aber das Zeug con Customtone.com ist glaube ich nur für Podxt. ich habe nur den ganz normalen Pod....


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. August 2007)

Es gibt auch welche für den Pod, den man entweder über Midi verbinden kann, oder die Einstellungen per Hand macht. Du musst nur auf der Startseite in diesem Dropdownfenster den Pod auswählen.


----------



## Rockstar90 (3. August 2007)

Wow ist das obergeil! Danke.
Schönen grus vom Ferdi


----------



## stain (3. August 2007)

Rockstar90 hat gesagt.:


> Dank,Perfekt!
> Aber wie geht jetzt der Link für dieses Background-Zeugs?





Rockstar90 hat gesagt.:


> Wow das ist es Danke..
> Aber das Zeug con Customtone.com ist glaube ich nur für Podxt. ich habe nur den ganz normalen Pod....





Rockstar90 hat gesagt.:


> Wow ist das obergeil! Danke.
> Schönen grus vom Ferdi




@DJ Teak: Ich glaube du hast rockstar90 glücklich gemacht!^^


----------



## Rockstar90 (3. August 2007)

Richtig


----------

